# Re: Connection-specific DNS Suffix - Domain.Invalid



## jhontherokey (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Connection-specific DNS Suffix - Domain.Invalid*



johnwill said:


> Perhaps you could share the make/model of the modem with us? My guess is that it's a modem/router and you're on the same subnet as the base address of the router.
> 
> 
> Let's see this when connected directly to the modem.
> ...


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jasan Forever>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FATHER
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-10-88-64-40
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-10-88-64-40
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . omain_not_set.Invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-10-88-64-39
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-AE-1D-88-92-1F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7c89:a006:8efd:5a83%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 204.96.195.240(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.130
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 23, 2010 10:43:31 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 24, 2010 10:43:31 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 204.96.195.133
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.55.1.240
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 243838493
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-D8-48-64-88-AE-1D-88-92-1F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.55.5.20
209.55.5.21
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:389d:26e8:339f:3c13(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::389d:26e8:339f:3c13%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:cc60:c3ec::cc60:c3ec(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.55.5.20
209.55.5.21
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.domain_not_set.invalid:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8068C111-8D2E-40F8-A2FC-2EFCEF90A67A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Jasani Forever>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Connection-specific DNS Suffix - Domain.Invalid*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Connection-specific DNS Suffix - Domain.Invalid*

How about telling us exactly what your problem is?


----------



## jhontherokey (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Connection-specific DNS Suffix - Domain.Invalid*



johnwill said:


> How about telling us exactly what your problem is?


 Well let me start from the starting.
i m having a toshiba satellite A665-S6050 laptop computer. having intel core i3 M350 @2.27GHz processor and windows 7 home premium OS (64-bit). 4 GB of RAM and 500GB hard disk. thats all about my laptop configuration.

now the problem is that i can connect easily with LAN cable connection with internet but i cant connect when i use my wifi router. its actiontec GT704WGB Wireless router.
all connection tests r passed including ping test but still i cant get connected. data also getting received n sent but its written that no internet access. n when i see for the details of my connection the first n foremost detail line connection specific DNS suffix : Domain_not_set.Invalid so i think its the only problem.

u pls tell me how can i set domain name for my laptop.

n here i m sending u the whole report from command prompt that will surely help u understand wats the problem.

C:\Users\Jasan Forever>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FATHER
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-10-88-64-40
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-10-88-64-40
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Domain_not_set.Invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-10-88-64-39
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-AE-1D-88-92-1F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7c89:a006:8efd:5a83%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 204.96.195.240(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.130
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 23, 2010 10:43:31 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 24, 2010 10:43:31 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 204.96.195.133
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.55.1.240
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 243838493
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-D8-48-64-88-AE-1D-88-92-1F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.55.5.20
209.55.5.21
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:389d:26e8:339f:3c13(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::389d:26e8:339f:3c13%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:cc60:c3ec::cc60:c3ec(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.55.5.20
209.55.5.21
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.domain_not_set.invalid:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8068C111-8D2E-40F8-A2FC-2EFCEF90A67A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Jasan Forever>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Connection-specific DNS Suffix - Domain.Invalid*

Well, I see a wired connection with a public IP address, so whatever that's connected to is not configured as a router. You can only get a single public IP address from the ISP, perhaps this is simply a router configuration issue?

Truthfully, I don't think that error you mention is germane, I see that with a number of DSL installations.


----------



## jhontherokey (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Connection-specific DNS Suffix - Domain.Invalid*



johnwill said:


> Well, I see a wired connection with a public IP address, so whatever that's connected to is not configured as a router. You can only get a single public IP address from the ISP, perhaps this is simply a router configuration issue?
> 
> Truthfully, I don't think that error you mention is germane, I see that with a number of DSL installations.


so is there any chances to get connected with this router or do i need to have a new owe???
and wat about resetting??? will it help anyhow???


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Connection-specific DNS Suffix - Domain.Invalid*

Have you tried resetting that router to factory defaults? You should not be getting a public IP address if it's running as a router. It appears to be bridged to act as a modem and eliminate it's NAT layer.

After a reset, you will probably have to re-enter your user name and password into the basic configuration. Here's a link to the Actiontec GT704WGB User Manaual.


----------



## jhontherokey (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Connection-specific DNS Suffix - Domain.Invalid*

yes i did resetting...
but it doesnt asked for any user name or passward...
u pls tell me do u know how to set the domain name in windows 7 home premium???
pls pls pls


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Connection-specific DNS Suffix - Domain.Invalid*

Like I said before, that domain name is not a problem, you're chasing ghosts!


----------

